# iPod en Suisse



## Macintouch (29 Septembre 2002)

Savez-vous si l'iPod est toujours commercialisé en Suisse?


----------



## rillettes (29 Septembre 2002)

_Y-avait longtemps tient !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Et pourquoi il ne serait plus vendu en suisse l'ipod, hein ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2002)

Achetter le sur l'apple store suisse ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## polo50 (29 Septembre 2002)

il est dispo partout meme en france et comptez pas l avoir plus vite sur l apple store pas avant le 15 octobre maintenant sur l apple store comme a la fnac  y a juste chez surcouf a paris ou y en un pleins encore !


----------



## Pan (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iPod Classic en Suisse, ayant entendu dire que ceux-ci n'étaient pas bridés au niveau du volume sonore comme c'est le cas dans l'Union Européenne. Or, je ne trouve aucune différence sur ce point avec l'iPod nano que je possédais déjà. Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ? :hein:


----------

